# [GENTOO LIVECD] Ejecter le CD plus le reboot

## Trevoke

Alors.. Je fais une installation a distance de Gentoo et je veux rebooter pour voir si ca marche (si ca marche pas, ben, euh, je suis coince).

Aussi, tant que j'y suis, j'ai une question.

J'installe sur un disque SATA (/dev/sda) avec sda1 = boot et sda3 = root. J'ai aussi deux disques IDE (hda et hdb) ... Pour GRUB, j'ai determine que c'est (hd2,0) pour boot. Est-ce que je dois mettre /dev/hdc3 ? Je n'ai jamais compris d'apres les manuels comment ca marchait.

Merci  :Smile: 

(comme quoi on peut avoir 3000 posts et etre un abruti fini   :Razz:  )

----------

## ghoti

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> J'installe sur un disque SATA (/dev/sda) avec sda1 = boot et sda3 = root. J'ai aussi deux disques IDE (hda et hdb) ... Pour GRUB, j'ai determine que c'est (hd2,0) pour boot. Est-ce que je dois mettre /dev/hdc3 ?

 

Avec les anciens drivers SATA (BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA), la notation est IDE, donc ce serait en principe /dev/hde3 puisque le contrôleur IDE s'attribue hda, hdb, hdc, hdd (que les disques soient présents ou non!)

Avec les nouveaux drivers LIBATA ou Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers (dans les derniers noyaux), la notation est "SCSI", donc /dev/sda3 (3ème partition du premier disque scsi)

Le fait que tu parles de /dev/sda* signifie normalement que tu utilises les nouveaux drivers SATA (en mode SCSI) et non les anciens (en mode IDE).

A mon avis, ce serait donc root=/dev/sda3

Sinon, petit rappel de la correspondance Linux/Grub dans ton cas :

Anciens drivers IDE-SATA

/dev/hda == > (hd0)

/dev/hdb ==> (hd1)

/dev/hde ==> (hd2)

Nouveaux drivers SCSI-SATA

/dev/hda == > (hd0)

/dev/hdb ==> (hd1)

/dev/sda ==> (hd2)

[EDIT] Heu, sinon, je ne vois pas trop le rapport avec ton titre : pour être moins n00b, tu devrais apprendre à faire des titres plus pertinents !  :Wink:   :Laughing: 

----------

## truc

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Avec les anciens drivers SATA (BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA), la notation est IDE, donc ce serait en principe /dev/hde3 puisque le contrôleur IDE s'attribue hda, hdb, hdc, hdd (que les disques soient présents ou non!)
> 
> Avec les nouveaux drivers LIBATA ou Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers (dans les derniers noyaux), la notation est "SCSI", donc /dev/sda3 (3ème partition du premier disque scsi)
> 
> Le fait que tu parles de /dev/sda* signifie normalement que tu utilises les nouveaux drivers SATA (en mode SCSI) et non les anciens (en mode IDE).
> ...

 

bah, dans mon grub, j'ai toujours eu par exemple des chose comme ça

```

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.18-openvz root=/dev/sda3
```

et donc avec du /dev/sda, donc je ne saurai pas trop quoi dire deplus..., si ce n'est que sinon, j'ai un disque dur ide, et je crois bien que pour cette ligne là

root (hd1,0) j'avais dû y aller à taton :/

voila, tu risque de devoir te déplacer  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Trevoke

Visiblement j'ai juste pas ete clair  :Wink: 

Comment est-ce que je peux lancer la commande pour rebooter + ejecter le CD, de facon a ce qu'il lance sur le disque dur et pas sur le CD?

----------

## kernelsensei

Ça ça va être chaud à moins de pouvoir écrire des infos dans le BIOS depuis Linux... Parce que même si tu ejectes le CD, au reboot il va être rechargé et ça, c'est dépendant du BIOS il me semble...

----------

## Clark

Et en chargeant tout le liveCD en RAM, il y possibilité d'éjecter le cd il me semble, non ? C'est une option à passer au démarrage :

```
- docache    :   Copie le CD complet en mémoire pour pouvoir éjecter le CDROM et en insérer un autre.
```

Ça donnerait  : 

Démarrage ;

Éjection du CD ;

Installation ;

Reboot.

C'est travailler sans filet, mais bon ...

----------

## truc

nana, en fait, si cette fois ci j'ai bien compris, ce qu'il veut, c'est, maintenant qu'il a terminé son installation, rebooter l'ordinateur, sans qu'il reboot sur le cd.

Tiens au fait, mais si c'est un cd réinscriptible et que t'as un graveur tu pourrais l'effacer? Bah nan, je ne vois pas mieu.... (et puis quitte à tenter des trucs de mecs cools, autant mettre le paquet:) )

----------

## Clark

 *truc wrote:*   

> nana, en fait, si cette fois ci j'ai bien compris, ce qu'il veut, c'est, maintenant qu'il a terminé son installation, rebooter l'ordinateur, sans qu'il reboot sur le cd.
> 
> Tiens au fait, mais si c'est un cd réinscriptible et que t'as un graveur tu pourrais l'effacer? Bah nan, je ne vois pas mieu.... (et puis quitte à tenter des trucs de mecs cools, autant mettre le paquet:) )

 

Impossible, puisque après le démarrage par défaut tout le système est lié au CD.

Mais de toute façon, quelle que soit la solution employée, il faut quelqu'un devant la machine pour passer la bonne option de démarrage au CD...ou pour l'éjecter.  Et comme ça c'est impossible, je suppose que le reste aussi...

A moins de copier le contenu du CD sur un bout de partition et de lier l'environnement du système aux nouvelles données (un peu comme un chroot), puis d'éjecter le CD avant de rebooter ? Le problème c'est que la commande shutdown -r ne donne rien dans un chroot...

EDIT : une autre idée en l'air : je connais mal les commandes appropriées, mais il me semble qu'on peut faire attendre une tâche : l'idée est d'ordonner un shutown -r puis de le mettre en attente juste après le démontage du CD, le temps de l'éjecter. A mon avis, il faut faire ça avec une boucle conditionnelle sur les actions du shutdown.

Si je raconte des bêtises, dites-le moi gentiment  :Wink: 

----------

## netfab

L'idéal (pas pour tout de suite, désolé Trevoke) serait que, si c'est possible, les développeurs fassent en sorte que, pour booter sur le cd, il faille appuyer sur la touche entrée par exemple, sinon le cd laisse la main à ce qui suit. Une fois la touche pressée, on choisirai le noyau et les options. Plus besoin d'éjecter.

----------

## truc

nan, mais attendez, moi j'ai compris qu'il avait fini l'installation là (enfinplus besoin du cd quoi..) donc, faudrait-une petite mise au point pour qu'on soit tous d'accord.. et après seulement on pourra inventer tout un tas d'idée farfelues   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## netfab

 *truc wrote:*   

> nan, mais attendez, moi j'ai compris qu'il avait fini l'installation là (enfinplus besoin du cd quoi..) 

 

Oui d'accord, plus besoin du cd, mais même s'il arrive à l'éjecter avant le reboot, au reboot, le lecteur va se refermer automatiquement.

Et c'est reparti pour un tour  :Very Happy: 

----------

## truc

rxacteme'nt d'ou l'idée de l'effacer si c'et un disque réinscriptible... 

c'est bon maintenant, elle passe mieu mon idée?   :Laughing: 

EDIT: j'viens de comprendre là tienne aussi du coup  :Wink: 

EDIT2: un peu à l'instar d'un cd d'installation d'un OS proprio quoi..

----------

## Clark

 *truc wrote:*   

> rxacteme'nt d'ou l'idée de l'effacer si c'et un disque réinscriptible... 

 

soit, mais le système démarré est lié au CD : essayez vous-même, vous ne pouvez pas éjecter un live-CD qui n'est pas chargé en mémoire au démarrage. Ou alors bonjour les dégâts : les commandes dont on pourrait avoir besoin après l'éjection sont....sur le CD ! 

A la rigueur l'idée de bouziller l'amorce du CD (pas besoin d'un formatage complet) est bonne, mais il faut la faire en ayant chargé en mémoire vive l'intégralité des commandes nécessaires à cette manip, à l'ejection du CD et au reboot de la machine, sinon le système sera "gelé", cherchant ses scripts sur un CD qui n'existe plus. Et ce, à la condition expresse que le live-CD gentoo accepte qu'on l'éjecte, ce qui, dans mes souvenirs, est impossible (je n'ai réussi qu'avec une knoppix).

Bref, à moins de tenter un passage "en force", il faut sans doute particulièrement bien connaître la conception du live-CD Gentoo.Last edited by Clark on Wed Jan 31, 2007 6:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## truc

nan, mais son cd il n'en a, à priori, plus besoin puisqu'il l'installation est normalement finie. Donc le problème ne se pose pas :S

Ceci dit, Trevoke n'intervient plus, à croire, qu'il s'est rendu près de l'ordinateur en question ...  :Smile: 

----------

## Clark

J'ai bien compris, merci.

Le problème est donc : faire en sorte d'appeler une commande "shutdown -r" à partir d'un CD dont on veut se débarrasser...donc le CD, on en a encore besoin pour monter la manip :

Par exemple : faire exécuter le shutdown de la nouvelle installation ? En chroot, on efface le CD, puis hors chroot, on appelle /mnt/gentoo/.../shutdown -r . C'est jouable un truc comme ça ?

----------

## truc

arf ok. Mais ça fait quoi d'ailleurs de faire un shutdown -r depis un chroot? ça ne reboot pas l'ensemble?

----------

## Clark

Non, ça ne marche pas. J'ai essayé par erreur hier et ça ne fait rien : ça t'envoie péter et tu reste sous ton chroot.

----------

## Trevoke

Bah l'alimentation de l'ordinateur est morte alors j'ai utilise mon tournevis de choix : la hache...

Sinon, il y a des LiveCD qui te permettent d'ejecter le CD et qui le laissent ouvert. J'ai vu. Peut-etre BartPE, je ne suis pas sur.

Sinon, le coup du "tout copier comme ca je peux retirer le CD" .. Pas une mauvaise idee.

----------

## boozo

Si jamais, les knoppix et le docache c'est sûr ; les sysrescuecd aussi il me semble... faudra que je vérifie

----------

## _Seth_

 *boozo wrote:*   

> Si jamais, les knoppix et le docache c'est sûr ; les sysrescuecd aussi il me semble... faudra que je vérifie

 

Je viens de découvrir le System Rescue CD pour installer un cluster aujourd'hui et je confirme, il a bien une option docache. Il intègre en plus directement l'option doeject qui permet d'éjecter le cd une fois que docache a fait son office.

Au fait, je suis entièrement d'accord avec KS :

 *kernelsensei wrote:*   

> Ça ça va être chaud à moins de pouvoir écrire des infos dans le BIOS depuis Linux... Parce que même si tu ejectes le CD, au reboot il va être rechargé et ça, c'est dépendant du BIOS il me semble...

 

Que tu arrives ou pas à ejecter le cd, de toute façon quand tu vas rebooter, ton lecteur va le recharger... sauf peut être si tu avais pensé à définir un boot order du type HDD puis CD avant l'install' (en supposant évidemment que le HDD soit vierge ou non bootable avant l'install)   :Cool: 

PS@trevoke : j'espère que tu avais pris une hache cruciforme au moins  :Wink: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Moi je peux le faire, mon lecteur dvd sort le tiroir tout seul mais il attend toujours un petit coup de pouce pour refermer le tiroir   :Laughing: 

----------

## ghoti

Lecteur fermé ou pas, au boot, le BIOS ira de toutes façons chercher son périphérique de boot par défaut (comme l'a dit netfab)  

Au besoin, le lecteur CD sera fermé s'il est ouvert ...

Celà n'a strictement rien à voir avec Linux.

Ce qu'il faudrait, c'est pouvoir intervenir sur la NVRAM : elle contient quelque part l'identification du périphérique à booter.

Malheureusement, la structure de cette NVRAM est très peu documentée et dépend fortement du type de BIOS et de la carte-mère mise en oeuvre.

----------

